# Hello from Romania



## popescucv (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello everybody !
My name is Popescu Catalin Viorel and I am from Romania,
I have a wife, 2 children ?(23 and 25 years old  ) and a dog, Rex.
Since I was a child I love wild life and wild camping.
I transform myself a van Mazda E2000 in to a  Campervan and I travel inside Romania searching new wild places.


----------



## TWS (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi and welcome, you will find this a useful site. 

Regards Tom


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Dec 13, 2008)

*welcome*

Welcome to the wildys
enjoy the travels

weez
Tony


----------



## wildman (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the site, it is always nice to have members in a different country to turn to for advice. Enjoy the site


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 13, 2008)

welcome to wild camping and seasons greetings to you and your family try to post a few pics of your travels sometime


----------



## popescucv (Dec 13, 2008)

mandrake said:


> welcome to wild camping and seasons greetings to you and your family try to post a few pics of your travels sometime



I already post some pictures here http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=3888
Greetings to you and your family.


----------



## undersiege (Dec 14, 2008)

popescucv said:


> Hello everybody !
> My name is Popescu Catalin Viorel and I am from Romania,
> I have a wife, 2 children ?(23 and 25 years old  ) and a dog, Rex.
> Since I was a child I love wild life and wild camping.
> I transform myself a van Mazda E2000 in to a  Campervan and I travel inside Romania searching new wild places.



Hi and thanks for your fantastic replies to my query about the roads in Romania.   I head out to your country next week in my Hymer and I am slobbering in anticipation.  I will stick mainly to Transylvania this trip since I have commercial reasons for wanting to look it over.  I will come in from Hungary and do a loop through Brasov and then up towards the Ukraine border.  I have snow tyres fitted and snow chains for back-up - do you anticipate I will encounter any particular problems?


----------



## popescucv (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi,	
You can have problems at the border, because of the proximity Christmas, the border is crowded. It may take more time to pass the border.
Here is a Romanian link with the state of the roads http://www.andnet.ro:6060/itn/and.asp
Road state are updated every hour. You can use Google Translate to view this page in English.
I suggest to use European or National roads. This roads are marked on maps with letter E or DN like E85 or DN1
If you have a specific road route you can send me an e-mail and I'll give you all the informations you need.
Between 17 and 27.12.2008 I'll be unavailable because I am at may country house an I don't have internet access.
In this period you can ask for directions or get answer to your queries on campervan.ro forum from Romanian members.
English is one of the "official" language for Campervan.ro forum.
Have a nice trip.


----------

